# Anyone have any info on a long lutel phase?



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have pcos.

My cycles always have been 4, 6, 8 mths and once didn't come in a year and had to be brought on.  I've never noticed ovulation signs apart from when I was on clomid

So from March ive had 4 ovulation symptoms (I'll say symptons for now as I don't know if I actually release an egg). But basically i have ovary pain, a lot of EWCM (as much as if a whole raw egg white was broke) then my period.  Now this is the but that's getting me but my period is around 18-20 days after this EWCM. So basically I'm wondering when you ovulate in relation to EWCM ?  Is it exactly at this time which would give me a lutel phase of 18-20 days. Or could it be as much as a week after the end of this copious amount of EWCM?

For the first I used an opk kit, cheapies £1.  Last night with a little EWCM the test line was lighter than the control line and tonight with the copious amount the test line was still lighter than the control line but a slight bit darker than last night 


Anyhows my partner is away to Friday so if tonight was the night to b'dance then I missed out

Can anyone explain all this to me

I havnt charted bbt


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I used to get ewcm a few days before the ovulation kits show d I was ovulating - as soon as thas ewcm showed we dtd at least every 2 days for about a week - I also used preseed which is what I think helped get us our bfp naturally . I had long cycles 35 days


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. 

What Im getting now is 6 wk cycles.  I seen to get ovulation discharge around day 18. I start with 3 days of a little EWCM not just overly stretchy then on 4th day off it a huge amount like an entire raw egg then the 5th day (like today) back to a little amount not as stretchy of it.  My period then would come about 18-20 days later not 14.  So I'm wondering (presuming I am actually ovulating) is it as much as a week after EWCM, or do I just have a long LP?  And as of this morning the line still was not darker on the opk.

Would the best way to interrupt what's going on be to chart my bbt?  In addition to monitorong CM & using opks 


This is all really new to me I never get 6wk cycles or see EWCM (except when on clomid years ago)


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

I never did any other charting and I did find that the ewcm confused me too. I would have a good week of on and off ewcm and like you a day or two of loads. I think you get it before ovulation but I have read that it can happen afterwards too- sorry no help. Have you been dtd regularly as if you have sperm can survive - also you are still fertile just after ovulation too. I would have thought the ovulation kit would have picked up the surge so maybe you haven't yet x


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Awe the whole thing has me confused!  Not Dtd a lot this month, DP on nights.  So this month (or rather 6 weekly!) is out. Then I get worked up because I have pcos and these 6 wk cyckes are completely new so next cycle could be back to 4,6,8 mths away!

I'm going to try everything monitor wise for next month!  (fingers crossed I get another chance in this time frame). 

EWCM I just don't know how that relates to me other than im ovulating 5 days after I see it or I've just a long LP, maybe the dearer Opk and a bbt monitor will shed some light.

We Dtd tonight but it's like 60 hrs (not being too precise)! after the copious EWCM so not hopeful.  Plus on Wednesday with the EWCM im majorly sore ovaries.  All that has settled now, I do believe it occurred on Wednesday and I've just a long LP.  The lines on Opk were the darkest then too however a good shade fainter than the control line. (defo the dearer ones for next cycle)  I just pray my body keeps going with what it's doing at the moment and doesn't go off kilter again !  After all it's only ever been used to 1-2 periods a year!

Feel like I really missed an opportunity this month 😪


----------

